# Carpenters Pencils



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always liked the primary pencils . When the kids were younger they were always easy to come by.:whistling Lately I've been getting them from Lowe's .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I've always liked the primary pencils . When the kids were younger they were always easy to come by.:whistling Lately I've been getting them from Lowe's .



What do you need a pencil for


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The primary defect in the primary pencils is that they are prone to rolling away if you set it down or drop it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> What do you need a pencil for


Hanging! :blink: ..... and pencil whipping :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/CH-Hanson-105...&sr=8-1&keywords=super+pencil#customerReviews

been wanting to try these


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Better be a super pencil for $7.97 + S&H. Free if ya buy 5.

Although, it does say super flexible.

D.

Sorry, that was extremely flexible.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Not sure if primary pencil is same but I like the ones from the golf course. Fit perfectly behind the ear


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> This tread urged me to research some better sharpening techniques. I break too much "lead" (graphite), too.
> 
> It seems that pushing the blade with one's thumb to carve it helps to minimize the breakage (instead of whittling it like a stick). Worth a shot.



That's how I roll.

Pull the blade toward you. More control, more finesse. 

Anyone that sharpens a pencil by pushing away is a hack (a hack pencil sharpener at least).


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Most of the ones you get at lowes and lumber yards are made with soft lead which is designed not to last IMO. They want you buying more.

I bought a 72 pack of these Bon capenter pencils off amazon earlier this year. The lead is very strong and lasts a long time. With trim work I rarely have to sharpen them.

I recommend the Bon. 

Here is an amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Bon-84-840-7-Inch-Carpenter-72-Pack/dp/B00849ZQRG/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1423264761&sr=1-7&keywords=carpenter+pencil+bon

On important thing to know about carpenter pencils is you want and EDGE not a POINT. If you sharpen them like a number two round pencil they are not gonna last.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

IMO when you sharpen them to an edge like this they last much much longer.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Warren said:


> The primary defect in the primary pencils is that they are prone to rolling away if you set it down or drop it.


I always use a pencil pull clipped to my collar, so my only primary concern is poking my own eye out  or them fitting in my pencil sharpener :laughing:

I still can't get over the size of the lead in those Blackies...good luck finding them too as I've scoured the net with no success. 

Also found in that box that was worth keeping were Blaisdell carmine red 1560's. Nice quality pencil much like the Staedtler only these are red.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I push away from me to take the bulk off, then fine tune it with my thumb under the graphite to support it. I like them sharp, but don't have too much graphite sticking past wood.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

EthanB said:


> Primary pencil sounds so much better than kindergarten pencil. I'm going to use that.
> 
> Sorry for the derail Tim. Have you tried the Milwaukee Inkzall fine point? It does a pretty nice job and it's a lot easier for me to see on PT. I found the wet surface claims to be overblown. We recently laid out a bunch of stringers in some light rain and it didn't do the job. My[STRIKE] kindergarten[/STRIKE] primary pencil worked just fine though.


I used the chisel point Inzall last year and it didn't last that long. I wasn't impressed with the marker over the Sharpies I use


----------



## rmcivil (Jan 13, 2015)

I got a mostly full box of Atlas pencils from a driver a while back. They look just like this. They last a long time. Not sure they sell them anymore though as that link was the only thing that came up in a search. The website on the box is atlaspen.com

These won't roll away.


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

The red and black Dixon carpenter pencils. Get them in hard lead.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the large round ones siding , the lead is softer so it does not leave a scratch on the steel siding. The flat ones will.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I still stand behind this :







Staedler lead holder and 2H lead. 
I've used it for everything and the only thing its let me down on is ice covered lumber. 
And at $15 you won't want to lose it. Been on the same one for over 2 years.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

asevereid said:


> I still stand behind this :
> View attachment 141050
> 
> Staedler lead holder and 2H lead.
> ...


x2x3 that's badazz! Staedtler excels when it comes to writing instruments.
I'm gonna get me a couple of those :thumbsup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

asevereid said:


> I still stand behind this :
> View attachment 141050
> 
> Staedler lead holder and 2H lead.
> ...


Amazon has them for $10. I'm buying one. That looks sweet.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

superseal said:


> I still can't get over the size of the lead in those Blackies...good luck finding them too as I've scoured the net with no success.


Try looking into places that sell architect and engineer supplies, they will be able to get the whole line of Staedtler stuff, they make more than consumables.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

asevereid said:


> I still stand behind this :
> View attachment 141050
> 
> Staedler lead holder and 2H lead.
> ...


I have a few of those from the old drafting days... :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

asevereid said:


> I still stand behind this :
> View attachment 141050
> 
> Staedler lead holder and 2H lead.
> ...


How durable are they? They look like they are only good for finish.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> How durable are they? They look like they are only good for finish.


I'm not sure it's something I would use for framing and rough work.

It's a solid lead holder, it's not junk, but I think it's more of a precision instrument.

Then again, your mileage may vary.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

still get boxes from the lumber truck, and they're still great. I also love Irwin pencils. home depot pencils are the worst.


----------



## giantfan (Sep 25, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> still get boxes from the lumber truck, and they're still great. I also love Irwin pencils. home depot pencils are the worst.


Haven't seen drivers give out boxes of pencils since the 80's.... even the salesmen only give out a couple at a time.

Good to hear that some suppliers are still thinking of the tradesmen. :thumbsup:


I do have a few of the staedtler lead holders that I use for doing drawings and never thought of using them with a little softer lead. I'm going to give it a shot. 

These are my go to pencils but as mentioned above they do roll.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Have a few of the old staedtler lead holders, but didn't want them going missing on site so I recently picked up a couple of these from woodcraft.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/158546/20mm-Lead-Technical-Pencil-Set.aspx

Like em so far, great for finish stuff. Haven't had the opportunity to try them out on framing yet.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

giantfan said:


> Haven't seen drivers give out boxes of pencils since the 80's.... even the salesmen only give out a couple at a time.
> 
> Good to hear that some suppliers are still thinking of the tradesmen. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


what yard do you usually get your deliveries from? we're loyal to Excelsior Lumber and get flat pencils from them but some builders we sub for use Kuiken and their drivers always give us a mix of round and flat pencils and once in a blue moon tshirts. Home Supply out of Hawthorn always gives us the big round pencils with erasers which are great for trim.


----------



## giantfan (Sep 25, 2009)

Depends on pricing and what I am getting, but use woodhaven a lot as well as Builders General, Strober and Allied


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

giantfan said:


> Depends on pricing and what I am getting, but use woodhaven a lot as well as Builders General, Strober and Allied


let me know if you ever need a good framing sub. we do fast clean work have liability and comp and specialize in custom. we don't fail inspections and we speak english.


----------



## giantfan (Sep 25, 2009)

asgoodasdead said:


> let me know if you ever need a good framing sub. we do fast clean work have liability and comp and specialize in custom. we don't fail inspections and we speak english.


Will do... not starting any new framing for the next few months but will put you on the list next time I'm sending out drawings.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

superseal said:


> I always use a pencil pull clipped to my collar, so my only primary concern is poking my own eye out  or them fitting in my pencil sharpener :laughing:
> 
> I still can't get over the size of the lead in those Blackies...good luck finding them too as I've scoured the net with no success.
> 
> Also found in that box that was worth keeping were Blaisdell carmine red 1560's. Nice quality pencil much like the Staedtler only these are red.



What is this sill jig?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Are we still yakking about pencils?

I have never purchased a pencil for work. I say that when my supply eventually runs out, I am officially retired. A few years ago, when things got slow, the lumber guys got really stingy and my supply dwindled. Lo and behold, blue skies are here again and my supply is abundant. I bet I have over 200 pencils from 3 or 4 different lumberyards. I really don't mess around with the ones that have the loose leads. Toss them and grab another. Sharpening a pencil takes a few seconds. I do it in between cuts, walking to and from the truck, or when I am looking at the print.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My sales rep, gives them to me by the 100. You just have to spend 20 or 30 thousand a month with him.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Try looking into places that sell architect and engineer supplies, they will be able to get the whole line of Staedtler stuff, they make more than consumables.


I have no problem getting Staedtler's...it's those Hardtmuth 357 Blackies that are impossible to find. Based on the age of the box I scarfed them from, they appear to be from the 1960's. I'd believe it too, based on the horrible condition of some of the other pencils in that box. The Blackies however, remain in pristine condition.

I did find something today, whilst fumbling through Staples for some other stuff I needed which look promising. I'll post them shortly after I try them out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> What is this sill jig?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f33/hurd-window-job-99692/index3/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


>


Didn't have that exact one, but I noticed the lead moves on one I had similar. No big deal until you are trying to make an accurate tick mark.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Didn't have that exact one, but I noticed the lead moves on one I had similar. No big deal until you are trying to make an accurate tick mark.


I don't do anything accurately. :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So I'm browsing through Staples this morning in search of general office supplies and happen to wonder over to the pencil dept :whistling in search of anything new...

Figured I'd pick up some additional Mars Lumograph's which I know I like and then decided to experiment with some others. 

Had a ten dollar coupon, so I figured I'd splurge on one of those Mars Technico lead holders as well. Damn, that thing is nice and has a built in sharpener to boot. Wonder how long it'll take to lose :sad:

Two others I'm trying are the Dixon Tri-Conderoga HB2 and Staedtler Norica HB2.

The Dixon is three sided so It won't roll, well sorta and has a soft grip. Pretty comfy actually and it writes quite well - definitely a keeper but at $1.25 ea. a little too pricey for a general trim pencil. 

The Staedtler Norica is a pleasant surprise...At about .35 cents apiece, the pencil is high quality and seems to have smoother glide over the Dixon even though they're the same grading. Heck, it even feels better than my trusty Lumographs which are much costlier. Not made in Germany however, packaging says Indonesia.

Dang, you guys are costing me money with these stupid threads :thumbup:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I was reading on Gary Katz' website that he prefers the #2.5HB leads. 

He says it's harder and holds a sharp point longer. 

A #2 is just a regular old pencil.


----------

